
Show HN: Quire for Android, in Google Flutter - shuheng
https://quire.io/blog/p/Introducing-Quire-for-Android.html
======
bihotzs
It's interesting to know a serious, business app built by Flutter which is
still in alpha. Is it stable?

~~~
timsneath
Last week we announced that we'll ship a beta in the next couple of months.
Flutter is pretty stable - we're just working on scenario completeness in a
few areas (performance, accessibility, a few more widgets).

For those who are interested, there's a great demo of building an app in
Flutter here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iflV0D0d1zQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iflV0D0d1zQ)

(Disclaimer: I work on the Flutter team.)

